# headers / high flow mid



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

I have an 06 6.0 m6 with super 44's and an AEM CAI. For my next step, I want to go with some headers but am stumped on whether I should go catless mids or high flow cats. Thinking about getting the Diablo II from marylandspeed that has the tune for headers. I need all the advice and opinions you can offer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

As long as you don't live in California, get Long Tube headers, (Kooks, ARH, or Stainless Works)

The catless option will 'pop' and sound a lot louder, on a daily driver it can get old quick.
The cats quiet it down a bit, and help to stop the popping on decel.


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Rob. I don't want anything too loud. I like the price of the pacesetter but they don't offer catted mid's. They catless are sooo much cheaper that I may give it a whirl and see if I can stand it. Th JBA High Flow Mid-Pipes appear to have some kind of muffler looking thing where the cat's go. Are those better on reducing the sound?

What do I have to do about the O2 sensors? "Pacesetter does not include O2extensions. They do include wire and wire connectors for you to splice your factory wires. For those not willing to cut their factory wiring, we offer the ability to purchase O2 extensions at additional cost."

BTW, I'm leaning toward ordering from you for the time and advice. Thanks.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

i have the kooks long tubes with the dumps and catless mids , and full exhaust and dont get me wrong sounds good , but it way way loud , def. worth a ticket! U might as well forget engine braking if you have a manual cause all she does is pop...... But like the others said mine is not my daily driver so i like  Let me know what you go with!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,
I have pacesetters LTs with catless mids, X-Pipe and magnaflow oval glasspacks.
Not too loud for me. The popping on decel is usually from a small exhaust leak 
or rich fuel mixture. Since I had mine tuned, I have very little popping.


Larry


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Hi,
> I have pacesetters LTs with catless mids, X-Pipe and magnaflow oval glasspacks.
> Not too loud for me. The popping on decel is usually from a small exhaust leak
> or rich fuel mixture. Since I had mine tuned, I have very little popping.
> ...


Who ever tuned yours turned off the DCFO, this will hurt your mpg but stop the popping. While some don't care about that, most do.


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Soo, I need to know if go with pace setter headers, a catless mid and an x pipe (the likes of which I don't fully understand) ....would a diablo programmer work by cutting off the appropriate sensors and provide a decent tune? There are no professional tuners in my neck of the woods.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

where do you live?


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> where do you live?


South Mississippi. I guess I need to look around outside of my immediate area, I'm sure I could travel an couple hours to a speed shop. However, the problem is who to trust...


----------

